# Looking for advice on schools...



## sam69 (May 11, 2013)

Hi,

We're planning to move to AD with husband's work in next 12 months. Our little boy will be 3.5 yrs old so I've started looking at schools for him. Would appreciate any feedback about FS1 / Kg1 in schools (we're likely to be around Khalifa area so particularly looking out there.)
Thanks in advance!


----------

